# results?



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

who won what? post em up
wondering who won the mk2 mod awards mostly


----------



## joefrompa (Oct 30, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im gonna take a guess and say if anything won anything in mkII it was the red vr with itbs


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

independent throttle boners


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *joefrompa* »_im gonna take a guess and say if anything won anything in mkII it was the red vr with itbs


that guy was def in super mod


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*

Sean took first with the 1.8t montana green and Dan took second with the Polar Silver(?) Golf... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Haggard24v (Jul 17, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeah Right!)*

congrats to Eric (hawaiian sucker punch) for 2nd in mk4 jetta mod


----------



## brokevdubkid (Jan 29, 2010)

*Re: results? (ahmetthej3rk)*

Results far the show was that it sucked,no vendors,overpriced entrance for spectators,overpriced cold food,no sho n go souverniors,**** sucked ass


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *shagnwagn118* »_congrats to Eric (hawaiian sucker punch) for 2nd in mk4 jetta mod


Myself as well


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: results? (brokevdubkid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *brokevdubkid* »_Results far the show was that it sucked,no vendors,overpriced entrance for spectators,overpriced cold food,no *sho n go souverniors*,**** sucked ass

you got a one if you toke a trophy home


----------



## adelg88 (Jun 11, 2008)

i won "special interest class" with my 74 beetle


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (adelg88)*

i got 1st place Jetta modified - class 44 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (aar0n.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *aar0n.* »_
Myself as well

















I took 3rd in heavyweight. Had a good time, met some new people. Definantly going to fall show and go now as well


_Modified by spitfire481 at 10:47 AM 4-12-2010_


----------



## vrsexkitn (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

If I won something but left early will they contact me or do I give up my space? Sorry for the stupid question.


----------



## gti11561 (Apr 12, 2010)

I got there late so i couldnt register for the show, I would of won a trophy for my MKVI there were only 4 at the show and my car was deff nicer then the ones that were there lol, 
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/...negra


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *spitfire481* »_








I took 3rd in heavyweight. Had a good time, met some new people. Definantly going to fall show and go now as well


Your car looked great as usual, the CCWs fit very nicely on it


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gti11561* »_I got there late so i couldnt register for the show, I would of won a trophy for my MKVI there were only 4 at the show and my car was deff nicer then the ones that were there lol, 
<a id="link_18" href="http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=3699&highlight=negra" target="_blank">http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/...negra</a>


your car is stock...just like the ones there...dont get to excited


----------



## EazyEfromLI (Jul 14, 2006)

*Re: (gti11561)*

I saw your car when I was in LB the other night... What makes you think you would have taken home a trophy? All the MK6's were stock, do you think your ******* calvin pissing on a honda emblem would have gotten you first place? Grow up.


----------



## cabbievr6 (Aug 18, 2009)

*Re: (gti11561)*

did you really put that stupid ass sticker on your brand new car???? http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
wow!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: (cabbievr6)*

Second place Mk2 Golf modified.


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

who one first and third ^


----------



## SeanKirk23 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (k0rupt_ed)*

My buddy Tom with the tropic orange gti won 2nd place in MK4 modified.
My buddy Rob took home first place for his Corrado G60.
Another guy we rolled down with who had a Silverstone 1.8t BT won I think 2nd or 3rd place in MK4 super modified.
And another guy we went with placed with his bagged MK5 Jetta Sportwagen. Can't remember whether he got 1st or 2nd.


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *k0rupt_ed* »_who one first and third ^


1st was the montana green parked next to his, not sure who got 3rd


----------



## k0rupt_ed (Jun 2, 2009)

I had the other montana.. I was drooling over his


----------



## subliminalmk1 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vrsexkitn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrsexkitn* »_If I won something but left early will they contact me or do I give up my space? Sorry for the stupid question.









x2


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*FV-QR*

it said no awards will be mailed, etc on the main event thread so i dont think you can get it. but you should be able to find out who won what by calling the track and seeing if they will email you the winners sheet


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ahmetthej3rk* »_
1st was the montana green parked next to his, not sure who got 3rd


I would think the black GTI on RF's would have gotten third. That car looked good from 20' away, but had a ton of issues. Its hard to say.


----------



## jontron11 (Jul 22, 2006)

*Re: (SeanKirk23)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SeanKirk23* »_
And another guy we went with placed with his bagged MK5 Jetta Sportwagen. Can't remember whether he got 1st or 2nd.
 Your friend got 1st. I got 2nd in MK5 Jetta Modified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

I would think the black GTI on RF's would have gotten third. That car looked good from 20' away, but had a ton of issues. Its hard to say.

ahmet owns that car.















-3rd place markIII supermod. 
And to the person who was complaining about no vendors, high priced entrance etc etc etc... I take it thats your first time to show n go ?? There is never any vendors, its about the show, racing and swap meet. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif You want a vendor show, go to waterfest.


----------



## gti11561 (Apr 12, 2010)

*Re: (EazyEfromLI)*

I took the stupid calvin sticker off a long time ago and i have stage 1(apr), Forge Blow Off plus a stereo system....


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (gti11561)*

That forge wouldve sealed the deal for sure !!!


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

ramon, joe, aaron, eric, congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did the purple *turbo* vr6 win mk4 jetta mod!?!?!??zomg!?!?!?!!??!?!


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

I would think the black GTI on RF's would have gotten third. That car looked good from 20' away, but had a ton of issues. Its hard to say.


a TON of issues? damn


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (ahmetthej3rk)*

the RF's were hot no doubt... But you gotta admit that hatch area and tails are pretty shoddy...


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Yeah Right!)*

Yeah the tails were horrible, last minute change sprayed em day before and wetsanded few hours before the show but the paint wasn't fully cured







and the door cards are also pretty dead but hatch? Idk what you mean by that maybe I'm overseeing things? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 91jerseydubb (Nov 8, 2004)

I tied for 3rd in mk2 super mod


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_ramon, joe, aaron, eric, congrats http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
did the purple *turbo* vr6 win mk4 jetta mod!?!?!??zomg!?!?!?!!??!?!


Thanks and that atrocity took 3rd along with a girl's car I think. First was Anthony (sbuogr) with the oreo RSs


----------



## meloyelo20th (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: results? (ahmetthej3rk)*

1st in the 20th class


----------



## BlueB5141 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: results? (meloyelo20th)*

I placed 3rd mkIV R32 class


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: results? (BlueB5141)*

Thanks senior Rose. 
Ahmet, tons of issues dude. Handle that.


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: (91jerseydubb)*

I got 1st in mk5 gti modified


----------



## Edward4249 (Jul 23, 2009)

2nd in modified mk5 r32. the red r on bags was wayy to sick not to get first


----------



## BlueB5141 (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: (Edward4249)*

Who got first in MKIV r32 class


----------



## bluedevils1433 (Jun 27, 2009)

*Re: results? (meloyelo20th)*


_Quote, originally posted by *meloyelo20th* »_1st in the 20th class

was looking for the owner of that melo yelo 20th haha...love 20th's done right, very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: results? (bluedevils1433)*

already said by someone else but, 1st MK2 Mod...montana green 20v


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: results? (Skat)*

first in heavyweight and best of show.









lots of nice cars out there for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PROSTO. (Sep 10, 2007)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*

2nd in 20th class.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: (91jerseydubb)*

Posting pics of vehicle would be cool. 
Congrats to everyone who won something. 
As far as the show.. I think it was a pretty good turn out.. and it was a hell of a nice day for a show and cruising around.


----------



## Yeah Right! (Aug 11, 2006)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_first in heavyweight and best of show.










just out of curiosity, is that always how your car sounds?


----------



## greek-dub (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: results? (Yeah Right!)*

i tied for 3rd in mk4 modified


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: results? (Yeah Right!)*

it runs a little rough on a cold start up but yeah, its straight pipe off the header. no muffler, cat, or nothing. 2.5 inch stainless. plus the open throttles are real loud too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_it runs a little rough on a cold start up but yeah, its straight pipe off the header. no muffler, cat, or nothing. 2.5 inch stainless. plus the open throttles are real loud too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


NOT hating, but it sounded pretty awful.


----------



## Tym2Jet (Jun 18, 2004)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_first in heavyweight and best of show.









lots of nice cars out there for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice congrats







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

NOT hating, but it sounded pretty awful.

i see what you did there


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

NOT hating, but it sounded pretty awful.

it did make EVERYONE look at it though when i drove it through the lot.....thats kinda the point of a show car isnt it? to get ppl to look?
your probly the only one ever that said that. actually no there was a guy that said he would be embarrased to park his car next to my car at h20 and he wasnt even at h20. anyway, not like i care what you think or anything, but it is a show car. and you are welcome to your opinion as is anyone else.

what was awful about it? the part that this motor has 2 dead cyls in it and doesnt sound 100 percent? or the open exhaust just isnt your taste since is loud and obnoxious and designed to be that way?

have we ever talked at a show? you seem to always have something to *type*.....im friendly, you can come say hi, or whatever else you need to say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 




_Modified by rhiGLi at 11:49 AM 4-14-2010_


----------



## vrsexkitn (Jul 23, 2007)

You can call the raceway. They have the results and will send it to you.


----------



## gtimkv11 (Oct 18, 2009)

*Re: (vrsexkitn)*

Tied for 1st in mk5 modified with the farenheit


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_
it did make EVERYONE look at it though when i drove it through the lot.....thats kinda the point of a show car isnt it? to get ppl to look?
your probly the only one ever that said that. actually no there was a guy that said he would be embarrased to park his car next to my car at h20 and he wasnt even at h20. anyway, not like i care what you think or anything, but it is a show car. and you are welcome to your opinion as is anyone else.

what was awful about it? the part that this motor has 2 dead cyls in it and doesnt sound 100 percent? or the open exhaust just isnt your taste since is loud and obnoxious and designed to be that way?

have we ever talked at a show? you seem to always have something to *type*.....im friendly, you can come say hi, or whatever else you need to say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
_Modified by rhiGLi at 11:49 AM 4-14-2010_

if you have haters = DoinItRight
the car is amazing man. everything i find something new. . even in the mags


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rhiGLi* »_
it did make EVERYONE look at it though when i drove it through the lot.....thats kinda the point of a show car isnt it? to get ppl to look?
your probly the only one ever that said that. actually no there was a guy that said he would be embarrased to park his car next to my car at h20 and he wasnt even at h20. anyway, not like i care what you think or anything, but it is a show car. and you are welcome to your opinion as is anyone else.

what was awful about it? the part that this motor has 2 dead cyls in it and doesnt sound 100 percent? or the open exhaust just isnt your taste since is loud and obnoxious and designed to be that way?

have we ever talked at a show? you seem to always have something to *type*.....im friendly, you can come say hi, or whatever else you need to say. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



I have talked to you once or twice before when the car was still on the Borbets and was a VRT.
Im not trying to hate AT ALL. You car is pretty damn awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The fact that you feel you have to have a ridiculous exhaust to get people to look at it is crazy. If the car wasnt running right I would have left it at home or trailered it. It really gave me the wrong impression. I was amazed that I saw your car roll by after you caught up with the exhaust note is all I'm saying.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*

1st in new beetle modfied


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: results? (FastAndFurious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_1st in new beetle modfied


Was yours the blue one or the black one? 
Both were nice


----------



## rhiGLi (Feb 20, 2003)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_
I have talked to you once or twice before when the car was still on the Borbets and was a VRT.
Im not trying to hate AT ALL. You car is pretty damn awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . The fact that you feel you have to have a ridiculous exhaust to get people to look at it is crazy. If the car wasnt running right I would have left it at home or trailered it. It really gave me the wrong impression. I was amazed that I saw your car roll by after you caught up with the exhaust note is all I'm saying.


after missing the entire show season last year to build the car, and what ive gone through since h20 with 2 motors in the car, its going wherever it can this year. it WAS trailored there, and will be trailored to wherever show we decide to take it to this year. it runs good enough to drive around a little before it fouls a plug out. thats good enough for me for right now. and as far as the exhaust goes, thats how i wanted it. loud. loud as i could get it actually.


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: results? (rhiGLi)*

Black, blue didn't place


----------



## big_hec (Sep 9, 2008)

*Re: results? (FastAndFurious)*

Tied for 2nd in MK5 modified http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: results? (big_hec)*

1st mk3 super mod


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: results? (eurod4drVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurod4drVR* »_1st mk3 super mod

pics of car.. and what made cars mod and super mod? i was confused


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: results? (EuroDub09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDub09* »_
pics of car.. and what made cars mod and super mod? i was confused

Forced induction, shaved bays, polished...things of that nature.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: results? (Skat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skat* »_
*Forced induction, shaved bays*, polished...things of that nature. 

two things which i dont have!! lol.. 
Will be bagging it by winter and redoing my leather. No forced induction or shaved bays for me.. too much work. 
1st MkIII- Modified.


----------



## Semper_Fi (Jan 15, 2006)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

NOT hating, but it sounded pretty awful.

Everything you have to say is negative... lemme just say this... keep ur $h!t talkin behind the computer screen.. if you ever grow the balls to talk $h!t to someone please let me be the 1st. My name is Hector Vazquez.... oh and I'm in GS too


----------



## eurod4drVR (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: results? (EuroDub09)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuroDub09* »_
pics of car.. and what made cars mod and super mod? i was confused

you werent the only confused one... lol i wasnt expecting to be placed in super mod


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: results? (eurod4drVR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurod4drVR* »_
you werent the only confused one... lol i wasnt expecting to be placed in super mod

did you place? any pictures of your car?


----------



## dxstrxy (Sep 3, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *FastAndFurious* »_1st in new beetle modfied


i'm pretty sure i've said this, but the car is ****ing money.
if you're going to dustoff pm me your number, i want to shoot it.


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skat* »_
Forced induction, shaved bays, polished...things of that nature. 

false, my engine bay is stock... It depends on the amount of mods you have done. 
I.E. : I have full custom interior, air ride and a cage so that put me in super mod.

_Quote, originally posted by *Semper_Fi* »_

Everything you have to say is negative... lemme just say this... keep ur $h!t talkin behind the computer screen.. if you ever grow the balls to talk $h!t to someone please let me be the 1st. My name is Hector Vazquez.... oh and I'm in GS too









I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this guy right here. (no ****)

_Quote, originally posted by *eurod4drVR* »_
you werent the only confused one... lol i wasnt expecting to be placed in super mod

Engine swaps are classified as super mod.










_Modified by ramon. at 7:35 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## ohsnappe2 (May 20, 2008)

*Re: results? (Joel Goodson)*

CAR BEEF


----------



## FastAndFurious (Feb 2, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (dxstrxy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dxstrxy* »_
i'm pretty sure i've said this, but the car is ****ing money.
if you're going to dustoff pm me your number, i want to shoot it.

thanks man







but im not gonna make dustoff this year


----------



## Skat (Jan 10, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (ramon.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ramon.* »_
false, my engine bay is stock... It depends on the amount of mods you have done. 
I.E. : I have full custom interior, air ride and a cage so that put me in super mod.

I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif this guy right here. (no ****)
Engine swaps are classified as super mod.









_Modified by ramon. at 7:35 PM 4-16-2010_

engine swaps were not classified as super mod....there is a fine line between the 2...you can swap a vr or 20v in a car and it can look like crap....and will not COMPARE to what a "super mod" car would be. And you can have a bunch of mods, but if things are crazy clean and polished, and tucked wires, crazy body work, stuff like that...i wouldn't consider a "swap" car super mod


_Modified by Skat at 9:43 PM 4-16-2010_


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

does GS ever post the "official" results online?


----------



## ramon. (Jul 6, 2004)

*Re: (untitled)*

No they do not, Englishtown takes the results directly after the show and posts them on their page in time.


----------



## untitled (Jun 9, 2006)

thnx ramon!


----------



## Joel Goodson (Feb 25, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Skat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Skat* »_
engine swaps were not classified as super mod....there is a fine line between the 2...you can swap a vr or 20v in a car and it can look like crap....and will not COMPARE to what a "super mod" car would be. And you can have a bunch of mods, but if things are crazy clean and polished, and tucked wires, crazy body work, stuff like that...i wouldn't consider a "swap" car super mod




Agreed. I took second to Skat who has a 20v swap, but also beat out two or three VR's with my stock, dirty Digi2 8v.... His car is just just nicer than mine from a judging standpoint due to his wheels/interior/and the cleanliness of his swap. He deserved to win for sure and was placed in the correct class.


----------



## EuroDub09 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

Agreed. I took second to Skat who has a 20v swap, but also beat out two or three VR's with my stock, dirty Digi2 8v.... His car is just just nicer than mine from a judging standpoint due to his wheels/interior/and the cleanliness of his swap. He deserved to win for sure and was placed in the correct class.

you happen to have an pics of your or skats car?
Interested in some quality MkIII's


----------



## ahmetthej3rk (Oct 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Joel Goodson)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Joel Goodson* »_

Agreed. I took second to Skat who has a 20v swap, but also beat out two or three VR's with my stock, dirty Digi2 8v.... His car is just just nicer than mine from a judging standpoint due to his wheels/interior/and the cleanliness of his swap. He deserved to win for sure and was placed in the correct class.








this guy...


----------

